# Can't get audio when connecting laptop to TV via RGB



## karinio (Oct 17, 2008)

Using RGB cable I can get the picture at the TV but not audio. According to manual I should connect one cable jack (one input one output). I have tried this with the cable in the attachment at photo 1. Wrong cable? I would think that a cable like in photo 2 is more appropriate since it has two outputs but there is only one at my TV when I connect with RGB. Anyway, I have tried to connect the last cable to DVD setup audio ports and external equipment setup audio ports with no success. Can you help?


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

RGB is video only. You need to connect a cable from the speaker out, or headphone out, on the laptop to audio in on the TV.


----------



## karinio (Oct 17, 2008)

Agree. If you look at the attachment, there should be one port at the TV for audio, where you connect the laptop headphone when you connect (the video) via RGB. And this connection has not worked for me. Maybe I have used wrong cable.


----------

